# JD Robb - Naked in Death



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

If you own JD Robb's _Naked in Death_ (the first book in the "in Death" series) in book or Kindle format, could you tell me what the last sentence in the book says? My Kindle lists Chapter 20 as the last chapter, but it ends abruptly it seems. No epilogue, no real closure. It just seems incomplete. Can anyone help me see if the Kindle edition is incomplete? (I've already tried redownloading, but it still ends at the same spot.)

Thanks in advance for your help. 

BookishMom


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If you own JD Robb's _Naked in Death_ (the first book in the "in Death" series) in book or Kindle format, could you tell me what the last sentence in the book says? My Kindle lists Chapter 20 as the last chapter, but it ends abruptly it seems. No epilogue, no real closure. It just seems incomplete. Can anyone help me see if the Kindle edition is incomplete? (I've already tried redownloading, but it still ends at the same spot.)
> 
> ...


"No dreams tonight."


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> "No dreams tonight."


Betsy, thanks so much -- that's where it stops for me, too. It just seems incomplete to me. I guess it's because Robb (Roberts) intended this as a series, so it's not supposed to have the same kind of closure as other novels. I enjoyed it more than I thought I would... on to the second book now! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Betsy, thanks so much -- that's where it stops for me, too. It just seems incomplete to me. I guess it's because Robb (Roberts) intended this as a series, so it's not supposed to have the same kind of closure as other novels. I enjoyed it more than I thought I would... on to the second book now!
> 
> Thanks again!


Love my JD Robb! Glad you enjoyed it. Many of us are very hot for Roarke!
I changed the subject now that we've resolved it so people wouldn't panic that the Kindle book was bad.

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm assuming this is your first "In Death" book. Dallas's dreams are very significant for the character throughout the series. 

I love J.D. Robb.  I picked up Seduction in Death tonight. It was the dead tree version, but I couldn't resist for 50 cents.  I dunno if I'll ever be able to totally give up dead tree when there are bargains to be had, but I can at least significantly reduce the number I buy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love this series. I have indulged myself by purchasing the entire set for both my Kindle and my ipod. (BTW my ipod's name is Mavis).

Roarke is beyond hot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This may become the official JD Robb thread.  Be sure to use the spoiler block so we don't spoil things for Bookish Mom or other JD Robb rookies.

Betsy


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

JD Robb is one of my favorites, am waiting to start her new one until we are on our 7 days cruise. Only 2 more weeks!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love my JD Robb! Glad you enjoyed it. Many of us are very hot for Roarke!


Count me in... he's beyond hot.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

CS said:


> I'm assuming this is your first "In Death" book. Dallas's dreams are very significant for the character throughout the series.


Yes, it was my first. But not my last.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

The In Death series is my favorite of all time.  I'm kinda hot for Dallas.  Hey, I'm old, not dead!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lynn said:


> JD Robb is one of my favorites, am waiting to start her new one until we are on our 7 days cruise. Only 2 more weeks!


What are you going to read for the other 6 days?



Ann


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the J.D. Robb books. I'd like to recommend Nora Roberts Three Sisters Island trilogy. If you like mystery,romance and modern day witches you'll love this. The books are:

Dance Upon The Air
Heaven And Earth
Face The Fire

All are available on Kindle although my set is paperback.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I remember the books were published in pb, no hb. Have loved this series from the beginning. As soon as I finish the newest one, I can hardly wait for the next one. I want to get all of the in Death series for Kindle but I am busy buying books that I haven't read.

How many want to see these books made into a movie. I don't think that I do. I have developed in my mind what the characters look like and places (Eve and Roarke's home and Eve's shoe box office and others) look like. Besides what book or case would they do?

According to one of the websites that I frequent here are the titles of the next three books to come out.
_Ritual in Death_
_Promises in Death_
_Kindred in Death_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan B said:


> Love the J.D. Robb books. I'd like to recommend Nora Roberts Three Sisters Island trilogy. If you like mystery,romance and modern day witches you'll love this. The books are:
> 
> Dance Upon The Air
> Heaven And Earth
> ...


They are good. I have the dtb, but I'm not ready to replace them on Kindle yet. I want to get the Key trilogy first. Celtic gods and goddesses, trapped souls, quest for the golden keys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tc said:


> I remember the books were published in pb, no hb. Have loved this series from the beginning. As soon as I finish the newest one, I can hardly wait for the next one. I want to get all of the in Death series for Kindle but I am busy buying books that I haven't read.
> 
> How many want to see these books made into a movie. I don't think that I do. I have developed in my mind what the characters look like and places (Eve and Roarke's home and Eve's shoe box office and others) look like. Besides what book or case would they do?
> 
> ...


In Death series only in paperback? Or am I misunderstanding? I keep waiting for the paperback to come out while the hardcovers tempt me. I have them all in pb, so I wait...


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In Death series only in paperback? Or am I misunderstanding? I keep waiting for the paperback to come out while the hardcovers tempt me. I have them all in pb, so I wait...


When the in Death series first came out they were only released in paperback. It wasn't until recently that they started to be released in hardback. Sorry if I wasn't clear about that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't know that.  I wonder when they started in hardback?  I started the series already in progress.

Betsy


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> They are good. I have the dtb, but I'm not ready to replace them on Kindle yet. I want to get the Key trilogy first. Celtic gods and goddesses, trapped souls, quest for the golden keys.


I read the Key trilogy (have the in dtb) and really enjoyed....certainly a change of pace. Usually I don't care for stuff like that but they were pretty good.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just Nora Roberts website, www.noraroberts.com , and click booklists J D Robb books, then at the bottom of that list is a link to a Excel file of her books. It stops with Creation in Death. However it has a brief description of the books.

BTW, the first hardback came out in Sept 03.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

tc said:


> According to one of the websites that I frequent here are the titles of the next three books to come out.
> _Ritual in Death_
> _Promises in Death_
> _Kindred in Death_


Ritual in Death is already out, it's in an anthology called Suite 606. Came out on Nov. 4, same day as Salvation in Death. 











Promises in Death comes out in February.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have got _Suite 606_ but have not read it yet. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

These may be the only books / series I'll never buy for the kindle.  I got addicted to books on cd years ago due to my commute every day, and a few months ago started the In Death series.  I'm now on Betrayal.  If you're into books on cd, I HIGHLY recommend these.  The woman that reads them all (at least the ones from my library) Susan Erickson, does a BRILLIANT job of Eve Dallas.  Actually, she does a brilliant job of all of the characters.  I cannot imagine reading one of them now that I'm hooked on her!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> These may be the only books / series I'll never buy for the kindle. I got addicted to books on cd years ago due to my commute every day, and a few months ago started the In Death series. I'm now on Betrayal. If you're into books on cd, I HIGHLY recommend these. The woman that reads them all (at least the ones from my library) Susan Erickson, does a BRILLIANT job of Eve Dallas. Actually, she does a brilliant job of all of the characters. I cannot imagine reading one of them now that I'm hooked on her!


Thanks. Now I have a 3rd medium I'll be buying them on. I have all the paperbacks, and will continue (I loan them to my sister-in-law). AND I'm definitely going to have them all on my Kindle, as I reread them. Now I'll have to check out Audible and see who they have reading them.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I've heard good things about the audio versions but never tried them. I can't do books on tape/CD when driving, I'd be paying too much attention to the reading and not enough to my driving.









Betsy and others, if/when you get Kindle versions, note that a couple of the earlier novellas from the anthologies are also available as stand-alone purchases for, as I recall, $2.39ish. This includes Midnight in Death (slots in at what I call book "7a", after Holiday in Death) and Interlude in Death (book "12a" after Betrayal). So far, Haunted and Eternity, also parts of anthologies (books 22a and 24a, respectively, parts of the Bump in the Night and Dead of Night anthologies, again respectively), aren't yet available separately. However, Midnight, Interlude and Haunted novellas are all available in one book also, but not Eternity.

Got everyone confused yet?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I am reading all the "In Death" books and stories, in order, per the list on J.D. Robb's web site, and the Wikipedia listing.  My husband started reading them, and now we are both addicted!  I've started slowing down, because I'll run out, and then not have one saved to read.    I love mysteries and science fiction, and I was very pleasantly surprised at the depth of the world she created for her characters.  Very believable (unfortunately, for some parts - a somewhat bleak world, in places).  But I love the characters, and enjoy the stories about the complex and crazed killers Eve tracks down.  Of course, Roarke is the perfect man!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I've heard good things about the audio versions but never tried them. I can't do books on tape/CD when driving, I'd be paying too much attention to the reading and not enough to my driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info; I've not read any of the novellas so now I'll be able to buy them and add them to my collection.

I listen to audio books on my iPod while I walk. Much better than music, it makes me want to get out to walk so I can hear what happens next!

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks. Now I have a 3rd medium I'll be buying them on. I have all the paperbacks, and will continue (I loan them to my sister-in-law). AND I'm definitely going to have them all on my Kindle, as I reread them. Now I'll have to check out Audible and see who they have reading them.
> 
> Betsy


What was that you said to me the other day....we're just doing our jobs?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll also throw in my vote for the audio version. Susan Erikscon does a good job. Yes, I also have the entire series on both Audible and Kindle. I actually jump back and forth between the 2. I'll listen to it while driving and then read it on Kindle when I'm not behind the wheel. It doesn't take me too long to find my place in the book in either medium.

I never did buy any of these in DTB though. My mom mailed me a few but then I started getting them from Audible once I got addicted.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I love audio books and have listened to many books.  I really like how the readers bring the characters to life. Only problem that I have ever had was the other night. We had a program on the Science Channel. I was freaking out trying to remember why I knew the voice of the narrator, finally I realized that he had read The Da Vinci Code. Audio books is the only other book medium that I will use.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> What was that you said to me the other day....we're just doing our jobs?


I've trained you well, grasshopper. 

Betsy


----------

